# Stem Rot?



## Grnthmb (Mar 15, 2007)

I am seeing some type of mold at the base of the stem on my plant. It also seems like its rotting out at the base where the mold stuff is. The plant is growing fine and doesn't seem to be effected by this though. What can I do to fix this?


----------



## potroast (Mar 15, 2007)

That sounds like a fungus called damping off. It could be a goner.


----------



## entropic (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's some stuff I found, see if it matches your symptoms



> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Moulds* can completely *destroy* a garden in a short time. If the climate in the grow room is well-controlled, moulds, in general, have little chance. Moulds and fungi thrive very well under hummid conditions, preferably without much air circulation. Under these circumstances, mould spores, which are *always present* in the air, search for a spot to grow into mould cultures. If you don't succeed in preventing mould growth, then you must do something about it as quickly as possible. With light mould growth, *immediately remove the affected plant parts*, and then create a climate in which cannabis does well, and moulds don't (good ventilation, control of humidity and temperature, and putting your plants on a medium which is not too wet).[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]If there's already too much mould present, you don't have much choice but to spray with *poison* (fungicide). Repeat the treatment after a few days, even if you think the first application has definitely helped. Still, *improve* *climate control *and groth conditions. Fungicide treatment should always be a last resort. It's not healthy for young plants or people, so here, it's also: '*prevention is better than cure*' [/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*An often-occuring mould affecting cannabis is* *pythium*. This mould causes *root-rot*, and rot in the *lowest* *part* of the *stem*. It appears most in young plants, and in cuttings. Larger, healthy plants are less sensitive to pythium. Plants get 'falling-over disease' with a serious pythium attack. We don't have to explain what that means Pythium is recognizable by the *bark* at the *base of the stem turning brown*. In the beginning, the 'brown attack' is easily removable. Later, the rotting process eats deeper into the base of the plant. Pythium is a *fungus* which flourishes best in wet and humid environments. Pythium spores spread only through water. Two kinds of spores are formed; Swarming ones and stable ones. The swarming spores germinate best at a temperature of approximately *15* *degrees* Celsius, while the stable spores germinate if it's relatively warm; around *28* *degrees* C. To prevent a pythium attack, a *constant* temperature of the soil or rockwool is needed.* Large fluctuations* in temperature should be avoided. Pythium can only be fought in a limited manner with chemicals. A proper relative humidity must also be maintained (not too high). Leaf moulds, such as mildew, and thread moulds occur less frequently than pythium.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT]


----------



## Grnthmb (Mar 16, 2007)

If i took clones from the plant would they end up with the same problem?


----------



## potroast (Mar 22, 2007)

Well, if the plant is big enough to have branches, and is still living, then you probably don't have a deadly fungus. But if you do, and the branches are healthy enough to root, then they will make fine plants.

HTH


----------



## Grnthmb (Mar 24, 2007)

Heres a picture of whats going on. What should I do to make this stop? The plant is very healthy otherwise still.


----------



## xxDogTagZxx (Jan 1, 2009)

I think im havin the same problem. Ill post some pics soon. Neva noticed since my plant was so bushy...


----------



## curious.george (Jan 1, 2009)

Grnthmb said:


> I am seeing some type of mold at the base of the stem on my plant. It also seems like its rotting out at the base where the mold stuff is. The plant is growing fine and doesn't seem to be effected by this though. What can I do to fix this?


I had a plant do that, a few days later it fell over, a few days later it was dead.

You need to keep your stuff more dry.


----------



## Azzak (Jan 3, 2009)

im having probs with this shit aswell ive just binned 20 eva seeds monster ive got 30 more big bang aswell im keeping my fingers crossed they dont get it ive been reading that treating the infected plants with a copper fungicide with prevent it i think its my cloning tent thats getting too humid thats causing it i thought humidity was good for seedlings and cuttings i guess i was wrong its been and expensive mistake and 1 i dont want to happen again.


----------



## theleanbean (Feb 1, 2009)

i no why the roots are doing this, and i now how to stop it!!!!!1 listen up because i spent the whole day at collage reseaching this, and i now my stuff

i had the same problem, i have 5 aerogardens, all filled with plants frowing, now the first time i did this, all my plants had stem ort. 

listen if you have the aerogarden- what you need to do is, TURN THE WATER PUMPS OFF. THERE ISNT A BUTTON TO DO THIS, BUT WOT I DID IS PUT CARDBOARD OVER THE FUSE, AND THE PUMPS DNT PUMP WATER ANY MORE.

SECOND THING, U NEED TO GET A FAN, AND FAN U PLANTS !!!!!

3RD THING, NOW UR PLANTS ROOTS R LONG ENOUGH U DNT NEED THE PUMP, U ALSO DNT NEED AS MUCH WATER EITHER, SO U CAN EMPTY SUM OF THE WATER


do these 3 things, before the stem rot and u will b fine. u mite even be able to save ur plants if u do this wen they r already rotting


take this advise people, it saved mine


----------



## theleanbean (Feb 1, 2009)

soz about the typing, and spelling im realy baked


----------



## mickthedroog (Feb 10, 2009)

theleanbean said:


> soz about the typing, and spelling im realy baked


hey man this happened to me too, in an AG. Was just wondering if you were sucessful at actually reversing falling-ness of the plants? No open sores, theyre just fallin over.


----------



## GringoLoco (Feb 10, 2009)

Keep the water on the roots not the stem. As a quick fix, when you first start seeing the brown "rust" color at the base of the stem, dry it off, scrape the brown stuff off, doing your best not to damage the stem, then take two fingers dipped in baking soda and gently rub it on the stem - the baking soda will help absorb the moisture and hopefully prevent the spread of the fungus.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mickthedroog (Feb 12, 2009)

most certainly.


----------



## mickthedroog (Feb 14, 2009)

okay sometihng weird happened. This is about two days later.......so one has died another is on the way but one seems to be fighting it. It was leaning over but it started straightening itself back up Im afraid to do the baking soda thing on it for fear of killing it the stems are tiny, theyre only about a week old. Any chance of it warding the fungus off on its own? Its growing new leaves and straightening up as I said before...crossing my fingers


----------



## chongbong (May 18, 2009)

man i wanna start a dwc bucket screw this soil bull but i dont want this to happen 
maybe adding an airstone or another pump could help mould doesnt like air circulation


----------



## Ella (Aug 12, 2010)

also-
hydrogen peroxide- scub the stem with a toothbrush daily, removing all rot and dying matter.


----------



## JohnnyAppleStint (Aug 12, 2010)

as others have said, its the wetness at the stem causing this issue, and i have seen it happen when clones are left in a cloner too long.. (3+ weeks, etc).. what you need to do is the following...

1. lower the water level inside the aero/hydro system a little. if you have air stones bubbling inside, that causes water to reach the top...
2. use a timer on your air pump to go on/off/on every 30 minutes.. and then once established you can push to 15 on, 45 off. thats what i do, but i am using a cloner that uses a water sump instead of the air bubbler inside but its the same principal. you want to get them wet, but not soaking in water 24/7 or else they will rot...

-jas


----------



## greencuz09 (Aug 22, 2010)

u always need the pump crazy u need air the pump it to keep the water arriated


----------



## SUNEMPEROR (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks for posting this I was having the similar issue in my dwc wit drippers


theleanbean said:


> i no why the roots are doing this, and i now how to stop it!!!!!1 listen up because i spent the whole day at collage reseaching this, and i now my stuff
> 
> i had the same problem, i have 5 aerogardens, all filled with plants frowing, now the first time i did this, all my plants had stem ort.
> 
> ...


----------



## GreenThumbSucker (Sep 15, 2012)

Like someone said, clean the rot spot with a toothbrush and water with hydrogen peroxide (not strong) and drop your water level. You can take clones safely, pythium is not systemic. This is from water splashing up through your netpot, or from having your water level too high. Do whatever it takes to keep this area dry.


----------



## kyle42589 (Aug 18, 2013)

i have a similar issue but im using SOIL not hydro...ive noticed a rotting of the stem at the very base where it enters the soil. It looks like something has slowly hacking away at the base of the stem. It looks like a type of mold. But i was wondering how to fix the issue or if i can possibly cut the stem (at a 45 degree angle) at the base just above the infected area and replant it. Would that work??


----------



## smokegreenshlt (Aug 18, 2013)

Dog look how wet ur soil is... not good way over watered


----------



## kyle42589 (Aug 23, 2013)

i have (had) two plants in one pot and the other was just fine. i decided to make a clone out of it...im not too sure how to do it. I cut it above the third node (at a 45 degree angle) and have it in a shot glass of water. it has perked up and is continuing to grow but hasnt shot out a root system yet. Does that sound right??


----------



## Sirblunted420 (Nov 26, 2013)

how much hydrogen peroxide should I mix with water ?


----------



## aliska (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi guys,

I think I've same issue. I realized 1 day ago.
I wonder if this is infectious to other plants in the grow tent?
May H2O2 helps in anyway? (Actually, I'm oxygenating the water w air pump&stone b4 irrigation.)

Thanks in advance.
Peace.


Strain: CBD Critical Mass by CBD Crew
Day 26 from sprout.
Medium: Cocopeat mixed w 40% perlite & 15% vermiculite and a little clay pebbles
Main nutrients (atm): AN Sensi Grow Coco + B52 + Voodoo Juice (& additional Sensi CalMag Xtra)
pH: ~6.10
Spraying: HESI SuperVit daily

and...

Pruning is done today.


----------



## Tripp2005 (Apr 3, 2016)

kyle42589 said:


> i have a similar issue but im using SOIL not hydro...ive noticed a rotting of the stem at the very base where it enters the soil. It looks like something has slowly hacking away at the base of the stem. It looks like a type of mold. But i was wondering how to fix the issue or if i can possibly cut the stem (at a 45 degree angle) at the base just above the infected area and replant it. Would that work??
> View attachment 2782285


Anyone who grow with soil try watering just around the edges of ur pots stay4in away from your stem up hardley have this prob and wait till the top 2 in of top soil is completely dry before watering


----------

